# Rubber boot on Honda



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

The rubber boot on the front axle of my honda 04 rancher has a slice in it. Will it hurt to drive it like this? What will it cost to replace it?


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

I would repair it soon if a boot is available. Prevent damage to the components...

My local dealer will match the prices on this website and I save the shipping! This particular link was to my ATV, but I think you can figure it out...

http://www.hondapartshouse.com/#/Ho...H3TE140-JK000018_TO_JH3TE140-JK035147/CARRIER


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You must be talking about the CV Boot, it won't hurt nothing to use the quad the way it is. But just like a car CV Joint. You want to get that boot replaced soon.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

It's the c.v. Joint boot. I would replace it as soon as possible, otherwise you'll be replacing the c.v. Joint too. Driving it with a crack/slice in it will allow dirt and water to get into the joint wearing it out very quickly. Cost will depend on where you take it, but shouldn't be more than $150-$200.


----------

